# 2015 AAE Arizona Cup



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Registration for the 2015 AAE Arizona Cup will open around 8am tomorrow, Monday, January 5th - go to www.arizonacup.com/2015. The Arizona Cup is a WA World Ranking Event, A Para World Ranking Event, the first USAT Series Tournament of 2015 and the first qualifier leg of the World Team Trials for Recurve. The tournament has filled to capacity for the last 5 years. We hope to see you there.

Mike Cullumber - Tournament Director


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm a little concerned by the lack of preliminary team entries. I'm finally in a position to be able to go to the AZ Cup again and am really hoping my favorite archer in the world for almost 20 years, Michele Frangilli, will be attending as he has been occasionally.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

We normally do not get many preliminary team sign-ups early. Last year we have about 4. The Italian team did not sign-up until late in the game. Many countries are just learning how much money they will have. We always hope for teams like Italy will come back to the Cup. We were very glad to have them in 2014.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, that is 8am Arizona Time


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Registration is up and live!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Individual plus team registered archers number over 100 after 12 hours of registration. And counting...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Be sure to like the Arizona Cup Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Arizona-Cup/155678851109114


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm happy to see the return of collegiate competition to this event. We have a number of students from our club who plan to attend. A question that was brought up here was... Will participation as a collegiate competitor preclude a student from participating in the US Team Trials part of the competition?


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Dennis,

I checked with USA Archery and no it does not. There is a place on the entry form for them to register also for the Team Trials.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hi Dennis, Columbia has 8 coming to AZ Cup. Who's interested from Berkeley?


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Serious Fun said:


> Hi Dennis, Columbia has 8 coming to AZ Cup. Who's interested from Berkeley?


I think we have three signed up so far. Probably will have more, as time goes on.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I hope they can put together a team!


----------



## BranduinS (May 29, 2013)

Will collegiate shooters be ranked with the seniors in the NRS? I'd hate for someone to accidentally disqualify themselves from USAT by registering collegiate.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Please share when you find out.*



BranduinS said:


> Will collegiate shooters be ranked with the seniors in the NRS? I'd hate for someone to accidentally disqualify themselves from USAT by registering collegiate.


When you find out from the NRS USA Archery information, please share with others. (The Arizona Cup provides the results to World Archery, World Archery America and USA Archery, who in turn sort the results for a variety of uses such as USA Archery NRS, statistics, world records and world ranking.)


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I sent the following question to Cindy Tobin at USAA:

"We have a couple of students who are interested in participating in the USAT circuit, national ranking as a senior, and possible selection to the USAT. Will registration as a Collegiate competitor under USAA preclude them from participating in the NRS and USAT?"

The following was her response:

"No, registering as a Collegiate will not preclude them from competing as a senior at all. They can do both if they would like to."


----------



## BranduinS (May 29, 2013)

Obviously I can have a USAA Collegiate membership and still register as senior for USAT tournaments. What I want to know is whether registering as a collegiate shooter at a USAT tournament means that the archer's results for that tournament will not go towards their ranking in the NRS. This is probably a moot point as I'm already registered senior, but it would be good for other archers to know what the deal is. Probably I should email Cindy instead of asking Archery Talk lol I think I'll do that.


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the real question is, "will collegiate archers shooting the USAT circuit be allowed to shoot in a USAA Division according to their age?" In other words, will a college archer who is a Junior by USAA rules, be allowed to shoot as a collegiate archer and a Junior, (and be ranked as a USAT Junior). Of course for the older college archers, will they be able to shoot as a collegiate archers and a Senior, (and be ranked as a USAT Senior)? 


Cindy's response is not clear to me. Obviously, they can do "whatever they want to" if they pay the money. But will one shoot count for both Collegiate ranking AND USAT ranking ??

CP


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Mike or Bob....


Why was there a such a big increase in Fees this year? Looks like its' up 15% from last year????


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Just a guess, but longer tournament = judges have to stay longer = judges pay is higher.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

From a response I have received for USA Archery

Collegiate archers will be ranked in either the Sr. and or Jr. Rolling Rankings, depending on their age and still shoot under the Collegiate Division


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Half of the individual registrants are youth. The future looks bright!
Reviewing historic data is always interesting: http://arizonacup.com/2014/Statistics.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

301 entries and counting...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

77 Days to AAE AZ Cup 2015, 325 entrants, a third are youth (Cadets and Juniors).


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Great news! 
The first annual Dakota Classic has been rescheduled to April 18-19. http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=6bb208a808cfb710acbd9cd84&id=2e6374d040&e=[UNIQID
Archers can now compete in the 26th anniversary AAE Arizona Cup as well at the all new 2015 Dakota Classic! #ArizonaCup


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration has been open for about two going on three weeks. Over 350 archers have registered. We are well on our way to 500 archers, which is the practical AZ Cup field limit for 2 qualification sessions. The 2015 #ArizonaCup has 3 qualification sessions so we can accommodate half again as many archer compared to last year. Most importantly, the schedule allows for up to the match round of 104 archers (48th round) for the combined adult/Junior/Collegiate/Para categories and up to the match round of 64 archers (32nd round) for the Cadets. More will make the cut, more will play.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The deadline for Preliminary Entry form for teams has been extended until February 10, 2015.
http://www.arizonacup.com/2015/registration.html 
Last year 27% of the archers were from outside the USA. International archers are key for AZ Cup success. 
Accommodating 2015 events is a challenge for countries as they plan execute trials and team selection for Continental games (Pan and Para Pan Am Games) World Championships and the Olympics. 
The time extension gives teams a better chance to make the 2015 AAE #ArizonaCup


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Citizens from 15 countries. So how are your language skills?
1.	ARGENTINA
2.	BRAZIL 
3.	CANADA 
4.	CHINESE TAIPEI
5.	COLOMBIA
6.	FRANCE
7.	JAPAN
8.	KOREA
9.	MEXICO 
10.	NEW ZEALAND
11.	PHILIPPINES
12.	PUERTO RICO
13.	SLOVENIA
14.	USA
15.	VIRGIN ISLANDS


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

400+ archers and counting. 
How are you getting ready for #ArizonaCup? USAT ranking? Jr USAT ranking? Cadet USAT ranking? World Ranking? Para World Ranking? USA Archery Recurve World Team Trials Part 1? Or just plain fun?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

AAE AZ Cup registration are working their way past 433 and counting pre Vegas. There is typically as boost in registration after Vegas as the archers begin to have a look at their outdoor season competitions. The tourney has sold out every year since Cadets match competitions were added. 

A good time to sign up for AZ Cup is now! 
#ArizonaCup #beforeitstoolate


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Youth, 121 Cadets and 60 Juniors, make up over 40% of the 447 registered #ArizonaCup archers. Or should I say Arizona Youth Cup.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Post Vegas, registrations have reached 464 with 55 days to go before the start of AAE #ArizonaCup 2015. Registrations will continue to grow as the USA Archery Indoor Nationals multi site competition approaches its start on 20-22 February 2015 to “Give that USAT thing a try” 
Recent youth registration rate now exceeds the adult registration pace. It will be fun to see which qualification session pairing fills up and closes first and which categories are the most popular. Which groups are strong vs which groups need a boost. 

8 April WEDNESDAY 7:30 am SESSION
50m ALL COMPOUND WOMEN (including Compound Senior, Junior, Collegiate, and Para Women)
70m ALL RECURVE MEN (including Recurve Senior, Junior, Collegiate, and Para Men)

8 April WEDNESDAY 12:00 pm SESSION
50m ALL COMPOUND MEN (including Compound Senior, Junior, Collegiate, and Para Men)
70m ALL RECURVE WOMEN (including Recurve Senior, Junior, Collegiate, and Para Women)

9 April THURSDAY 2:00 pm CADET QUALIFICATION SESSION
50m COMPOUND CADET MEN AND COMPOUND CADET WOMEN
60m RECURVE CADET MEN AND RECURVE CADET WOMEN


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

In the past, when we approach 500 (484 archers and counting) we begin to squeeze in archers. Not this year. With three ranking rounds and time for individual elimination rounds for the top 104 open adult categories and 64 cadet categories, we say _*“Bring it, the more the merrier!*_


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

On time registration fee deadline is March 3rd. Additional $50 late registration fee begins on March 4th.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2015 AAE #ArizonaCup registrations have reached 520 archers, which exceeds the 2014 record attendance of 512, which exceeded the 2013 attendance record of 377. Actual 2015 attendance will likely be effected by cancellations.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Tuesday 3 March 2015 is the last day of $195 registration. Registration is $245 on 4 March 2015 and beyond.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

533 registered as of 4Mar15. Anything over 512 is another AAE #ArizonaCup all time record. There will be some cancellations including by those that were not able to secure a Visa, injury and unavoidable circumstances. 
Registration remains open! Late fee applies to those that find themselves being able to compete after all.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

533 x $195 = 

$103,935.00

Plus team trials and late fees. 

:mg:


----------



## Gauvinra (Aug 17, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> 533 x $195 =
> 
> $103,935.00
> 
> ...


of all that money, only $7,000 TOTAL is paid back to 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the senior divisons. Pathetic (not just az cup. all usat payouts are a joke).


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

About half of the archers are youth (Cadet and Juniors) Fantastic!


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

Gauvinra said:


> of all that money, only $7,000 TOTAL is paid back to 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the senior divisons. Pathetic (not just az cup. all usat payouts are a joke).


Small payouts are fine with me, that way I don't feel like I'm subsidizing someone else in addition to paying my own way - cause I sure wouldn't be the one _getting_ the payout


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

With a month to go the 2015 AAE AZ Cup registrations remains open thanks to an added ranking round session and expanded elimination rounds schedule. The record number of registrations is still growing. However tournament must eventually close right? 
For several years, registration has closed very early. (Past registration closing dates: 11 February 2014, 31 January 2013, 21 February 2012, 21 March 2011 and 25 March 2010.) I image that the end of March is the practical deadline, however I have been very wrong many times before.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

New hotel contact: Email Kori at [email protected] 
COURTYARD MARRIOTT or RESIDENCE INN MARRIOTT
PHOENIX NORTH / HAPPY VALLEY
2029 W Whispering Wind Drive, Phoenix, AZ 85085
P: 623-580-8844 F: 623-580-8845


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*540 archers have warm weather to look forward too.*

Registrations hovering around 540. Cancelations and now shows will likely reduce the number. 

Forecast is for a clear and partly cloudy, rain free, highs averaging in the upper 80s. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/phoenix-az/85086/month/36590_pc?monyr=4/01/2015
Tip of the week, sunscreen!


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Would someone please explain to me the thought process behind the Wednesday thru Saturday shooting schedule for the masses, and the Sunday schedule for the elite. I would think that you would have wanted to show more concern for the vacation time requirements of the largest group of participants. A Thursday to Sunday schedule for the masses would have required the use of less vacation time for largest group of the participants. Then the committed elite would stay thru Monday for the team trials. Please remember that many, maybe most but not all of the elite make a living doing this. Vacation time for us is a day at work for them. 

Thanks,
CP


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Serious Fun said:


> Citizens from 15 countries. So how are your language skills?
> 1.	ARGENTINA
> 2.	BRAZIL
> 3.	CANADA
> ...


Looks like you should list California as another Country...............the overwhelming majority of youth recurve shooters come from there.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Casualfoto said:


> Would someone please explain to me the thought process behind the Wednesday thru Saturday shooting schedule for the masses, and the Sunday schedule for the elite. I would think that you would have wanted to show more concern for the vacation time requirements of the largest group of participants. A Thursday to Sunday schedule for the masses would have required the use of less vacation time for largest group of the participants. Then the committed elite would stay thru Monday for the team trials. Please remember that many, maybe most but not all of the elite make a living doing this. Vacation time for us is a day at work for them.
> 
> Thanks,
> CP


 The biggest reason is volunteers. Last year we have Para WRE on Monday and we had few volunteers, so it boils down to not wanting to charge an even higher entry fee to pay for labor. We also added a day of competition to add a ranking session and to raise the cut for the elimination rounds. In spite of adding days, we have reached record number again. Yikes.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Casualfoto said:


> Looks like you should list California as another Country...............the overwhelming majority of youth recurve shooters come from there.


 Its not just California in general, there is large number of Cadets from California! The future looks of target archery is looking great.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Casualfoto said:


> Would someone please explain to me the thought process behind the Wednesday thru Saturday shooting schedule for the masses, and the Sunday schedule for the elite. I would think that you would have wanted to show more concern for the vacation time requirements of the largest group of participants. A Thursday to Sunday schedule for the masses would have required the use of less vacation time for largest group of the participants. Then the committed elite would stay thru Monday for the team trials. Please remember that many, maybe most but not all of the elite make a living doing this. Vacation time for us is a day at work for them.
> 
> Thanks,
> CP


I will attempt to answer, may not help. The Arizona Cup has always been a Thursday to Sunday Tournament. In 2014 we maxed out our capacity. USA Archery does not like us to cap registration, they want the USAT tournaments open to all. The Arizona Cup is also a slightly different tournament, with us being a USAT Series Tournament and a World Ranking Tournament (WRE). For USAT Tournament you have the following practice and rounds; 1)Official Practice day 2) Ranking rounds 3) Elimination rounds. They have also wanted to add Team Rounds. The Arizona Cup, because it is a WRE has the same rounds plus a few more; 1) Official Practice Day 2) Ranking Rounds, 3) Open Team Rounds 4) National Team Rounds (WRE) 5) National Mixed Team Rounds (WRE) 6) Elimination Rounds 7) Individual Finals 8) Para Elimination Rounds, 9) Para Team Rounds 10 ) Para Elimination rounds.

In order to get all of this in and keep the tournament as an open event, not capping registrations we originally were going to go with a true WRE format, which is Sunday to Sunday. This is what all WRE tournaments are like in the rest of the world. We decided that that would be too much so we went with the current schedule of Tuesday Practice day, Wednesday Ranking Rounds, Thursday is Team rounds and Cadet Ranking Rounds, Saturday and Friday Elimination Rounds and Finals. Sundays were to be only the Para Eliminations and Para Team Rounds and everyone else could go home on Sunday if they wanted. This extended format would enable us to be able to not turn anyone away who wished to compete. We did not know that USA Archery wanted us to help out with the Team Trials. They did, so we put the round robin rounds for the team selection on Sunday with the Para's.

We are currently re-assesing 2016 for our schedule, our WRE status and our USAT Status. It is very difficult to make everyone happy and no matter what we do, it will not work for all.

Thank you


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Just a suggestion. 

1. Get rid of cadet division. this is a USAT shoot and WRE. Cadets don't need to be there and most are local anyway. Yes its a great experience for them but it is taking away from the experience of others.

2. AZ cup has always been a 4 day event. Thats fine. But let us shoot. We used to shoot 144 arrows. Go back to 144 arrows. I am going there to shoot, I want to be able to shoot. I don't need free time for sightseeing and don't have any money left for it. At the very least, have a field set up for people to practice so we have something productive to do after shooting. We are seeking a world team and olympic team this year. I think we would produce much better archers if we shot more. How much did archer shoot for the recent Korean selection event? How many medals do they win in international competition? 

3. Schedule. Thursday practice. Friday have a morning and afternoon session each group shoot 72 arrows. Same thing saturday but reverse the groups. Sunday Individual OR rounds. Monday Team rounds. This way, people who really have to get back to work and have employers that need them can go home on sunday.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> The biggest reason is volunteers. Last year we have Para WRE on Monday and we had few volunteers, so it boils down to not wanting to charge an even higher entry fee to pay for labor. We also added a day of competition to add a ranking session and to raise the cut for the elimination rounds. In spite of adding days, we have reached record number again. Yikes.


Why not offer discounted registration fees for volunteers? With this schedule a great deal of participants have a lot of free time on their hands. There even may be a few who would do it for nothing. Sending an email out to registered participants seeking volunteers may be worth it. Especially all of those helicopter cadet parents...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow. Someone doesn't like Cadets.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Beastmaster said:


> Wow. Someone doesn't like Cadets.


No problem with cadets, they are the future of the sport and its great that there are so many. There are so many in fact, they can have their own weekend. The fact is there is no space for them at this venue. To make space and time, less arrows are shot over a longer time period which does nothing to help performance of archers. Either a bigger venue is needed or they should not compete in this tournament. I do not see a masters division, why is there cadet?


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Cadets pay $22,035 of the tournament fees at the current entry list # of 113 so a little over 20% of AZCup. It's great training in a competitive atmosphere with a boatload of money coming in at $195/archer and a $50 late fee so I don't see any changes on the horizon.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Cephas said:


> Cadets pay $22,035 of the tournament fees at the current entry list # of 113 so a little over 20% of AZCup. It's great training in a competitive atmosphere with a boatload of money coming in at $195/archer and a $50 late fee so I don't see any changes on the horizon.


Again this is a USAT tournament. The purpose is to select a national team to compete in international events. Its not really something to go to just for the experience. USAA should be focused on producing elite athletes to represent the USA, not try to make as much money as possible. For most of these elite archers, time is better spent training at HOME training than traveling to a competition for an entire week to shoot less than 100 arrows. 

There are many other opportunities for young archers to gain competitive experience, and new ones can be made up. Having young archers competing at such a level could even do more damage than good. Do they even have regional JOAD outdoor championships anymore? Not to mention how many younger shooters are missing school to attend. I don't think everyone is on vacation that week.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

As the father of a cadet archer I would have to say it's been a positive for her to have competed at USAT tournaments, it's pushed her to excel in a way that wouldn't have happened if she had only competed regionally. I see it as a developmental process for her.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Brad Rega said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> 1. Get rid of cadet division. this is a USAT shoot and WRE. Cadets don't need to be there and most are local anyway. Yes its a great experience for them but it is taking away from the experience of others.
> *This would be something for USA Archery and World Archery to decide. We follow their lead on this. Cadets shoot in all WRE in other countries also.*
> ...


*For elimination rounds, the AZ Cup has the cut at 104 archers. This allows as many archers as possible to participate in the Elimination rounds. We could do your schedule if we once again limited entries and made the cut at 64.*

We will be re-evaluating the Arizona Cup for 2016.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I miss the days when we had a single cadet archer on the Jr. USAT. It was a prestigious honor and very well earned.

As the father of a cadet archer, I'm not a fan of pushing our teens so quickly in a sport one can easily compete in for decades. Who decided the Juniors in Jr. USAT were not enough, and why?

It would appear that someone saw a way to pull more money out of archery families, and took advantage of it. What's next?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Looking back at AZ Cup to the early to mid-2000s. 
•	We had a manual leader board manned by an army of runners and sorters via dry erase markers.
•	Archer canopies were the 10 x 20 portable type.
•	The trees that are now full grown were waist high.
•	We fought the weeds every year, now the “chain gang” keep the range clear of weeds year around
•	The HHT for electronic scoring were brand new.
•	The field held less than 50 targets.
•	The scores were compiled in a conex late into the night. 
•	The average participation around 200 archers per year.
Good times; Things have changed over the last decade! World ranking began in 2007 and Cadets joined the fun in 2010.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The Para Archery Classification Schedule has been posted on the Para-WRE page: http://www.arizonacup.com/2015/para.html


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

10 days to AZ Cup,
Temps have been in the low 90sF (33/34C) and sunny. Weather folks are forecasting the same for the tourney.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Field prep with Paradise Valley DeMolays. Lots of work accomplished, more to come before Easter.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration closes at the end of day Thursday 2 April 2015.
Do it.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Last day to register for #ArizonaCup


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Brad Rega said:


> Again this is a USAT tournament. The purpose is to select a national team to compete in international events. Its not really something to go to just for the experience. USAA should be focused on producing elite athletes to represent the USA, not try to make as much money as possible. For most of these elite archers, time is better spent training at HOME training than traveling to a competition for an entire week to shoot less than 100 arrows.
> 
> There are many other opportunities for young archers to gain competitive experience, and new ones can be made up. Having young archers competing at such a level could even do more damage than good. Do they even have regional JOAD outdoor championships anymore? Not to mention how many younger shooters are missing school to attend. I don't think everyone is on vacation that week.




Do you not understand the cadet archers are competing for a USAT spot and international tournament spots as well? USAA is focused on producing elite athletes because the cadets are the FUTURE elite athletes. The top cadets probably put just as much or more time in to the sport as the top 20 or so seniors.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

X-slayer, I've seen more cadets burn out and completely leave the sport than any other age group I've worked with.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

It all part of the mentality that world class athletes are over the hill at 23. So there is a push to make everyone peak before their 20th birthday. Its just crazy. Let the kids be kids and let them enjoy life Let them shoot because they want to shoot, not put some undue pressure on them that they feel obligated to shoot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> USAA is focused on producing elite athletes


Pretty clear to see how the current leadership even has the membership now convinced this is the organization's primary goal. 

X - I'm sorry to say they have you right where they want you.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sunny breezy AAE Arizona Cup with temps in the 70s and 80s is in store for 350 archers from 21 countries plus coaches, team leaders, spectators, families, friends and officials.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> Sunny breezy AAE Arizona Cup with temps in the 70s and 80s is in store for 350 archers from 21 countries plus coaches, team leaders, spectators, families, friends and officials.


Opps...550 archers.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

x-slayer1440 said:


> Do you not understand the cadet archers are competing for a USAT spot and international tournament spots as well? USAA is focused on producing elite athletes because the cadets are the FUTURE elite athletes. The top cadets probably put just as much or more time in to the sport as the top 20 or so seniors.


I was not aware there is now a cadet USAT. Again, I am not saying the cadet division is not important or anything of the sort. Participation has come to the point where having all divisions is not sustainable unless there is a larger venue. Most cadets are of the region and there are a very large number of them. I see no reason why there cannot be a separate cadet tournament (which should all be done between June-august where school does not need to be missed). Again, I have nothing against the cadet division. I am just suggesting a way in which everyone can benefit. A separate tournament will allow for more shooting in a smaller timeframe for juniors and seniors and still allow people to make money. Simple solution I think.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

30 targets are set up at the practice range. Practice, practice and practice some more? You bet! Have at it.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hi Folks,
While you archer is at the practice range… 
Volunteers are welcomed to help on Monday 6 April 2015. Volunteer tasks include:
•	Set up chairs (two rows of 8 per archers canopy, 16 chairs per canopy).
•	Set up chairs in at the tables (8 per table, three each side and one at each end).
•	Help install the timing system (cabling and equipment set up, as directed.
•	Help install the results hand held terminals, terminal holsters and cabling, as directed by.
•	Set up wind socks, as directed.
•	Install wind flags (Even target numbers yellow flags, Odd target numbers, red flags).
•	Install pass thru matts, upon direction.
•	Install leader board monitors, as directed.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

As a side note...

Target assignments have been posted.

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2015/1003/ENS.php


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> As a side note...
> 
> Target assignments have been posted.
> 
> http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2015/1003/ENS.php


Tentative. Draft. Subject to change for various reasons such as no shows.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Great day of final prep for all of the AAE AZ Cup events. The busiest place was the hundred plus folks at the practice range.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Away we go!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Smiles all around on practice day of #ArizonaCup. Tomorrow two qualification sessions and mixed team rounds will make for lots and lots of target archery.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Junior Eliana Clapps is tearing it up in the combined women!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Another full day, two qualifying sessions followed by mixed team eliminations. Long satisfying day.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Open team rounds, lots of fun. Mixed and National Team rounds, a key to a World Ranking Tournament. Cadet qualifications, the future of the sport, thanks to Mom and Dad. World Team Trials, a look at the who are World Championship, Pan Am and Olympic contenders...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Lots of fun today watching the Gold medal matches. Great job by all the archers and the coaches in the tournament!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

A stellar Saturday. The top in adult and Cadets competed thru medal matches with fantastic weather. Big smiles on 8 champions. Sunday is para championship rounds plus world team round robin matches #arizonacup


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

USA Archery's write up of the Arizona Cup can be found here:

http://m.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/News/Features/2015/April/12/Archery-Talent-Delivers-in-Arizona-Heat


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations to Spencer Yee. Picking off the older kids in the Cadet class must have been fun.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

All Done,
Thank you archers, spectators, families and friends. Huge thank you to the judges, officials, staff, and our great volunteer family.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Why is it that we keep getting told that archery is one of the most watched events of the Olympics, and yet events like this don't make it on TV.

I would have been glued to the TV if this was televised. I pay extra for the sports package on Comcast, and yet archery (outside of hunting shows) is never shown.

How do we get these high level archery events on TV?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Mr. Roboto said:


> Why is it that we keep getting told that archery is one of the most watched events of the Olympics, and yet events like this don't make it on TV.
> 
> I would have been glued to the TV if this was televised. I pay extra for the sports package on Comcast, and yet archery (outside of hunting shows) is never shown.
> 
> How do we get these high level archery events on TV?


A sponsor would be needed to pay for TV coverage to avoid raising the entry fee even more. In the mean time https://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv provides some nice coverage of international target archery.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

USA Archery did try out Periscope. Certain matches were broadcast live and are archived. Here's Khatuna's Gold Medal match. 

https://www.periscope.tv/w/VwrL1zEyMTUyMzB8NDAwMDU2NNG9E9eB8UFpRehmp00Pdj4XuZCXriHAaQpWX5Mu7jk-


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Congratulations to Spencer Yee. Picking off the older kids in the Cadet class must have been fun.


Spencer says thanks! He enjoyed his time in the center stage!


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Mike, Bob, Volunteers, Judges, Vendors, Archers, Families, etc.; Desert Sky would like to thank all of you for a fantastic tournament. Our archers and parents that volunteered learned some awesome life skills and met new friends. Our archers that shot loved the tournament and are looking forward to next year. The things learned at the Cup are used in our local tournaments, this helps prepare our archers when they shoot on the national stage. It is invaluable. Thank you.

I personally would like to thank Dennis Mowery. He drove the judges to and from the airport and back and forth to the range. That was a lot of time behind the wheel and some of the trips were at very odd hours.

Mike, from me, awesome job! You made sure the tournament ran smooth and made sure everyone had a great time! Get some rest. Next year comes quick.

Janice, I know this was your last year. Thank you for all you have put into this tournament. You and Bob have been key to making it one of the world's best.

Bob, The judging crew put together was top notch. Thank you!

Rick Bachman
Desert Sky Archers


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Tentative 2016 Arizona Cup dates:
April 7-10, 2016. 
Subject to change upon World Archery, World Archery America and USA Archery sanctioning, schedule and format determination.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

So back to a 4 day tournament. What was changed to accommodate even more archers next year?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob Furman said:


> So back to a 4 day tournament. What was changed to accommodate even more archers next year?


There is discussion on dropping the World Ranking portion of the Arizona Cup. This basically makes the Arizona Cup equivalent of any other USAT event.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> World Archery America


What is this?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> There is discussion on dropping the World Ranking portion of the Arizona Cup. This basically makes the Arizona Cup equivalent of any other USAT event.


I hope AZ Cup can world ranking, para world ranking and USAT. I think the entries need to be limited to what will fit in two sessions for one day of ranking rounds only. In the old days the four days was 1 practice, ranking, 3 ranking and 4 eliminations/finals. Now its 1 practice, 2 ranking/team, 3 elimination/team and 4 16th/finals.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> What is this?


 opps should have been "World Archery Americas"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> "World Archery Americas"


In that case, what's this? 

I don't spend much time studying WA or Continental archery org's. Could you explain how they relate to one another? Is WAA just the equivalent of WA for the Americas that sanctions shoots in N and S America? If so, why is that needed? Do they have an equivalent on other continents or is that unique to the Americas?


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> In that case, what's this?
> 
> I don't spend much time studying WA or Continental archery org's. Could you explain how they relate to one another? Is WAA just the equivalent of WA for the Americas that sanctions shoots in N and S America? If so, why is that needed? Do they have an equivalent on other continents or is that unique to the Americas?


John,

Chain of command so to speak....

World Archery > Continental Associations (In this case World Archery Americas) > National Associations (USA Archery) > State Associations > local clubs > individual archers

Each continent has its' own association. There is World Archery Asia, World Archery Americas, World Archery Europe, World Archery Africa and World Archery Oceania. Each Continental Association is made up of World Archery Member Nations.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> There is discussion on dropping the World Ranking portion of the Arizona Cup. This basically makes the Arizona Cup equivalent of any other USAT event.


The dates that have been announced are tentative dates only. Things are very fluid at this point and the length can change. The announced dates are for other organizations to be able to plan their schedules without conflict. 2016 is an Olympic year and the schedules will be very tight.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> In that case, what's this?
> 
> I don't spend much time studying WA or Continental archery org's. Could you explain how they relate to one another? Is WAA just the equivalent of WA for the Americas that sanctions shoots in N and S America? If so, why is that needed? Do they have an equivalent on other continents or is that unique to the Americas?


World Archery has organization information http://www.worldarchery.org/HOME/Organisation/World-Archery-Federation
World ranking events like USA Archery Arizona Cup is sanctioned by each members associations continental association like World Archery Americas then approved by World Archery. The most recognized continental level event would be the PanAm and ParaPan games, coming to Toronto in 2015.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

mcullumber said:


> The dates that have been announced are tentative dates only. Things are very fluid at this point and the length can change. The announced dates are for other organizations to be able to plan their schedules without conflict. 2016 is an Olympic year and the schedules will be very tight.


 They sure are fluid. There is Versus, First Dakota Cup, Olympic Trails, Cadet, Junior and Senior USAT, Masters, Collegiate, World Ranking, Para World Ranking and Olympic and Paralympic qualification to name a few factors.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> World Archery has organization information http://www.worldarchery.org/HOME/Organisation/World-Archery-Federation
> World ranking events like USA Archery Arizona Cup is sanctioned by each members associations continental association like World Archery Americas then approved by World Archery. The most recognized continental level event would be the PanAm and ParaPan games, coming to Toronto in 2015.


Great info. Thanks Bob. I've been familiar with the Pan Am games for quite a while, and figured there must be an organization that hosted those, but didn't realize each continent had their own archery-specific GB. Interesting.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

PASO http://www.paso-odepa.org/en/News/ is to the IOC as World Archery Americas http://www.coparco.org/ is to World Archery


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So much to learn in this sport. As an archer, a coach, a tournament director, a rules official, a board member, and an international committee member. Lots of cogs on lots of axles make this whole thing go 'round.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> There is discussion on dropping the World Ranking portion of the Arizona Cup. This basically makes the Arizona Cup equivalent of any other USAT event.


What would be good about doing that?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

TER said:


> What would be good about doing that?


A few comments on that. This is what the committee (which has been discussing stuff before the 2015 Arizona Cup even started) has been talking about. 

1) Venue. The Arizona Cup has the most attendees with one of the smaller venues.

2) Schedule. People are both demanding the Arizona Cup be a World Ranking event, but they don't like the Tuesday to Sunday schedule. Something has to give.. Which goes away? The WRE? 

3) The requirements. Live scoring. Internet broadcasts. Scoreboard tickers. Side seating. 

It was interesting seeing people sitting on the sides of the center stage. 

It was interesting watching how matches were broadcast on Periscope while coaching an archer in the coaches box. Very different, but that's what new requirements are going to be for World Ranking Events. How are venues going to handle this in the future?

There's a lot of stuff going on in the background. A debate has to be made on whether it's worth investing in the infrastructure to do the requirements.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

BTW, I heard a rumor that it will be a requirement of future events that live video be required. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob Furman said:


> BTW, I heard a rumor that it will be a requirement of future events that live video be required. Is there any truth to that?


The rumor is pretty accurate. It hasn't been ratified yet.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> 2) Schedule. People are both demanding the Arizona Cup be a World Ranking event, but they don't like the Tuesday to Sunday schedule. Something has to give.. Which goes away? The WRE?


Since those who don't like the Tuesday to Sunday schedule have communicated their opinions I better put my vote in as someone who is just fine with it.

I'm concerned that dropping the WRE would make the AZ Cup much less attractive to International archers. The Canadians and Mexicans will be there no matter what though.


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

AT this time nothing has been decided. All option will be looked at. There are a lot of facets to the Arizona Cup and 2016 will be a challenge as it is every year. Until all parties who are involved, World Archery, World Archery Americas, USA Archery and the Arizona Cup Organization committee, have been consulted no decision on the format or the length will be decided. Any factual information will come from the Arizona Cup Organization. 

Mike Cullumber - Arizona Cup Tournament Director 2016


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

TER said:


> Since those who don't like the Tuesday to Sunday schedule have communicated their opinions I better put my vote in as someone who is just fine with it.
> I'm concerned that dropping the WRE would make the AZ Cup much less attractive to International archers. The Canadians and Mexicans will be there no matter what though.


An associated issue would be "Who else has a place, the means and desire to host a open WRE in and around the Caribbean, Mexico, Canada or the USA?” 
Toronto? Yankton? Newberry? Salt Lake City? Chula Vista? Long Beach? Ohio? Tijuana? Guadalajara? 
I think its is important to have an open WRE in north America to provide the opportunity regions international style target archers.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

TER said:


> Since those who don't like the Tuesday to Sunday schedule have communicated their opinions I better put my vote in as someone who is just fine with it.
> 
> I'm concerned that dropping the WRE would make the AZ Cup much less attractive to International archers. The Canadians and Mexicans will be there no matter what though.


As a Canadian that has attended many Az cups with my wife, I'm not so sure this is true. If not WRE and given the generally windy conditions most of the compound archers I know who traditionally attend would be seriously reconsidering whether it would be worth attending.

Kevin Brayford


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Canuck said:


> As a Canadian that has attended many Az cups with my wife, I'm not so sure this is true. If not WRE and given the generally windy conditions most of the compound archers I know who traditionally attend would be seriously reconsidering whether it would be worth attending.
> 
> Kevin Brayford


 Hi Kevin, I think the key is for one WRE to be somewhere in north America. 
As for the AZ Cup, the review is to determine if being USAT only or WRE only is acceptable or if being both is essential. USAT only would be less expensive to host. However, what we have found by listening to the archers is that an extra $50 entry fee is overshadowed by travel, meals and lodging costs. Reducing the tourney a day is a significant savings to the archers on the order of 150 to 200 USD per day plus travel companion costs plus time off of work. In spite of the length of 2015 AZ Cup, we still had record attendance. Go figure.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

57th place in Men's Recurve at the 2015 AZ Cup earned 2.5 World Ranking Points. That's a start for several archers!


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

And now 12 hours later all AZ Cup 2015 WRE points have disappeared from the ranking list.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

TER said:


> And now 12 hours later all AZ Cup 2015 WRE points have disappeared from the ranking list.


Para is still there.


----------

